
Why kids don't trust Alexa - bori5
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614863/why-kids-dont-trust-alexa/
======
mncharity
This is a rich area. And important for education AR's use of artificial social
agents. For example...

[1]> Abstract: Do children know when people tell the truth but not the whole
truth? Here we show that children accurately evaluate informants who omit
information and adjust their exploratory behavior to compensate for under-
informative pedagogy. Experiment 1 shows that given identical demonstrations
of a toy, children (6-and 7-year-olds)rate an informant lower if the toy also
had non-demonstrated functions. Experiment 2 shows that given identical
demonstrations, six-year-olds explore a toy more broadly if the informant
previously committed a sin of omission. These results suggest that children
consider both accuracy and informativeness in evaluating others’ credibility
and adjust their exploratory behavior to compensate for under-informative
testimony when an informant’s credibility is in doubt.

[1]
[http://eccl.mit.edu/papers/Sins_Of_Omisson_final.pdf](http://eccl.mit.edu/papers/Sins_Of_Omisson_final.pdf)
from
[http://eccl.mit.edu/publications.htm](http://eccl.mit.edu/publications.htm) .
Cited by
[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?cites=1786342727451384292...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?cites=17863427274513842926&as_sdt=40000005&sciodt=0,22&hl=en)

